# Alexander’s Mural Did Not Make The Cut



## Flanders (Jan 18, 2016)

*I do not doubt The Donald’s negotiating skills. This bit of fluff from the past reminded me that his expertise apparently does not include salesmanship. *






Stefan Knapp's famous mural adorns the closed Alexander's department store shortly before being relocated to a warehouse in this 1992 photo.
http://www.northjersey.com/polopoly...gen/derivatives/landscape_300/083012mural.jpg
*
The Last Supper is famous:*





https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M7ad9d27b870e1be1a1aa3cfaaeb252baH0&pid=Api&w=239&h=239

*Starry Night is famous: *





https://tse3.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M12fdbf00d196f73f11abc43edfab270bH0&pid=Api&w=239&h=239

*Stefan Knapp’s mural does not make the cut: *

_Some loved it, others passionately hated it and others still hold a nostalgic fondness for it. To drivers and passengers traveling where Route 17 meets Route 4, the mural at the now demolished Alexander's department store in Paramus was a staple of every day driving. The iconic mural remains in limbo as efforts are being made to display it for a new generation of shoppers, freeing the work of art from its warehouse resting place in Carlstadt.

            Iconic Alexander's department store mural remains in limbo
            August 30, 2012    Last updated: Friday, August 31, 2012, 1:19 PM
            By Meghan Grant_

Iconic Alexander's department store mural remains in limbo - News - NorthJersey.com

*Everybody who drove through that intersection traveling north on 17, and west or east on Rt, 4 could not help but see the 200 x 50 ft. ugliest piece of “art” I’ve ever seen.

More than 20 Some years ago Donald Trump purchased a stake in Alexander’s Department Store Chain. If memory serves me right, Trump tried to get a million bucks for the mural when the building was torn down. 

My memory also tells me Trump failed  to sell that piece of crap for any price. Some time later I read that the “mural” ended up in a junkyard. I tried to verify my memory of Trump’s failure to sell Knapp’s mural but I drew a blank.

NOTE: Trump did not put it up on any of his buildings. Hell, it could have been put up vertically and nobody would have known the difference. 

The 2012 article by Meghan Grant tells me that the panels are being stored: *





Wrapped in plastic and kept in crates, the mural lies in waiting in the Carlstadt Public Works garage until it finds a new home. 
http://www.northjersey.com/polopoly...andscape_300/muralcarlstadt-082312-sb-tif.jpg

*I mentioned this story about The Donald because it is a lot more interesting than everything being reported on the Republican presidential races. I just hope a possible President Trump does not dump that crap on the Smithsonian. There is enough junk in Washington already. *


----------



## Jackson (Jan 18, 2016)

Is this a serious thread?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 18, 2016)

Flanders said:


> *I do not doubt The Donald’s negotiating skills. This bit of fluff from the past reminded me that his expertise apparently does not include salesmanship. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Stefan Knapp's mural is rather tedious.

I prefer Wassily Kandinsky, the Surrealists, Raphael, Bellini, Titian and Gerhard Richter.


----------

